# Yard sale finds!



## CreekWalker (Jul 14, 2015)

Weekend yard sale, pre-pro Jack Daniels , local sodas & more!


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 14, 2015)

Pre-pro Jack.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 14, 2015)

Wine flask by Garrett's.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 14, 2015)

Franks safe cure.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 14, 2015)

Amber bottle from Portland Maine.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 14, 2015)

Would post more tonight , photos need reducing!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2015)

Is the Frank's a copycat of the Warners? LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 15, 2015)

The Frank's is a fake.  The Foss is a very common 1910's bottle as is the Garrett's.  The Jack Daniels looks like a find.  Doesn't look like they were asking yard sale prices for this stuff though!


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 15, 2015)

A tall mineral water and a whiskey flask. Bought the two Jack pre-pro bottles for ten bucks a piece. Sold them to rabid JD collectors the next day. Except for a few exceptions , most were marked 1 or 2 bucks!


----------



## deenodean (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice score there !!


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 24, 2015)

some of the prices look a bit high


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 25, 2015)

Some of they junk was marked high , the JD were $10 each. They both regularly sell on eBay for 200 to 400 each. Bought several local straight side coke bottles for $1 each, sold them from $35 to 50. Bought two EC Simmons Tobacco cutters for $20 each , sold for $200 each. Most profitable sale in a long time!


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 25, 2015)

I love how they slapped price stickers right on the labels on those bottles in your first photo.  Boneheads.


----------



## westKYdigger (Aug 25, 2015)

Anything from west Kentucky?


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 27, 2015)

That was!


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 27, 2015)

There was Louisville pre- pro whiskey bottles , not rare, but I may be wrong!


----------

